# Crysis Crashes After Minutes Of Play No Matter The Setting...help!



## Disco russ (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi

I have an ongoing problem with my games that I play on my new rig. Mainly Crysis. No matter what I have the settings on it crashes after about 10mins of play, dont know whether this is of any use, but it always seems to be when its about to auto save or when its about to load. Crysis for instance, I landed on the beach, ran on a bit, came to the first expansive view, jumped on top of the corrogated rooftops near the beach, then it crashed again, this particular time after the crash I was presented with what looked like images of the textures used for the suits and different backgrounds (I have never seen a crash like this before). But before it has been at different time along the course of the first section. Mainly the screen just freezes, then flickers a bit before i press ctrl+alt+del, but funnily enough task manager says its still running?

I have the same problem with HL2(Cinimatic mod) and Kane and Lynch.

My specs are as follows:
windows xp pro 64bit SP2 
530wt psu 
4 gig ddr2 800mhz (2 corsair 1gigx2, 2 standard Nova tech 1gigx2) 
eVGU 9800GTX, 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9450 @2.66ghz, 
Samsung SATA2 750gig + 
Deskstar SATA2 500gig
(My deskstar was from my old pc, which still contains 32bit win xp pro, I do not use that operating system, I just use it as a data storage basically)

I also get a *BBCode* which has the following within it (after the crash) 

*BCCode : 1000007e BCP1 : FFFFFFFFC0000005 BCP2 : FFFFF97FFF5EFB7A 
BCP3 : FFFFFADF8C7A7950 BCP4 : FFFFFADF8C7A7360 OSVer : 5_2_3790 
SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1 *

I googled this, not really much to go on, only that it could be a Ram problem, or the fact I might have the wrong video drivers for my G card seeing as I now have 64bit win xp instead of the usual 32bit.

I was wondering is it a problem to have mixed and matched ram sticks, even though there the same spec? I have the corsair ones on the right- next to each other, and the same for the other make on the otherside.
Have I got them in the wrong place? Am I an idiot? qiute possibly!

any help would be great, I will reply to any questions, thanks.http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif
ray:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Disco russ and welcome to TSF,

Yeah im getting this crash also. I think its due to the 9800GX2 with XP-64bit. Both of which i have.. Looks like we will have to wait for either the new drivers or Crysis patch 1.3.
As for the CM for HL2 im actually in the process or downloading V8 Beta. Im going to see how that goes. 

The best bet at the moment is to use the different drivers that Nvidia have for the card, also don't leave out those Beta drivers some are actually better than the final release.


----------



## Ben_100 (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to know I'm not the only one with this problem.

I also have a 9800GTX (175.19 drivers) and XP x64 on a brand-new system, and Crysis keeps crashing after a few minutes. Either back to desktop with the 'Crysis has encountered a problem and needs to close' message or, occasionally, the weird messed up texture thing that Disco russ described.

I have tried running the game on lowest quality settings, and it doesn't seem to be a temperature issue. I was beginning to think the card was damaged, but if other people are having the same issue I'm not so sure...

I think I'll install 32-bit XP and see if it is an OS+graphics card combo problem as Aus Karlos suspects. Or did using beta drivers work?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The new release of the x64 drivers are out from Nvidia. They seem to fix some of the crashing but replaces it with freezing and graphical corruption (Minimize fixes it). I find the problem is lessened when you run Crysis in Single GPU mode (you dont loose much performance).


----------



## Disco russ (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your thoughts, I had an i dea that it might be the tempreture of my gpu, I only have the one see. And i think that was the problem! I think its called EVGA fan cooler program thingy majig( I guess they differ with all graphics cards!) anyhoo, mine came out of the box running at the slowest setting like 10rpm lol. so i got me ear defenders out and whacked that bad boy up!! Now there is no problems whatsoever! Such a relief. But thanks for all your suggestions guys, didnt think anyone was gonna reply  

My specs are as follows:
windows xp pro 64bit SP2 
530wt psu 
4 gig ddr2 800mhz (2 corsair 1gigx2, 2 standard Nova tech 1gigx2) 
eVGU 9800GTX, 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9450 @2.66ghz, 
Samsung SATA2 750gig 

just incase anyones wondering, I get about 25fps with crysis @1920x1080, dx10 ,AA Off.
which I think is ok, not earth shattering. And I am not showing off my specs, I often looked for info like this when i was trying to build my new one.

Remember guys cool those Gpus, they look after ya eyeballz!

Cheers.

Russ


----------



## opreska (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Disco,
Did that really solve the problem?
I'm running the same specs as Ben_100 and I was getting lock ups all over the place last night, playing Crysis. I heard it was a Crysis64 bit issue. Also, I was getting the same texture error that you guys were getting...
If it is a temp problem; how does one go about fixing the fan on their video card?


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

To determine if it's a temp problem open the case and place a box fan against it while playing the game. I'm not kidding. Remember Serious Sam? A lot of people had heat problems with that game cause it was such a graphics monster. And one suggestion like the one I just gave solved the problem I had. I used the fan blowing into the case to determine if the temp was the problem, and only then did i buy extra fans to fix the problem. Maybe thats old school, and the graphics cards nowdays have fans that can be programmed. But here's my thought.

Good luck.


----------



## charger101au (Aug 27, 2008)

am having a bit of trouble with crysis 2, seems to crash within a few min into the game, screen freez, sound still loops, then com resets it self. I resently up graded from windows vista 32 to 64 and have to 8800gts in sli, could it be a heating problem? or something else. never seemed to crash on 32bit vsta. and i was running a 8800 gts befor this up grade.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi charger101au this thread is kind of dead. Could you please start a new Thread just so we dont confuse others.
Thanks


----------



## Ben_100 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ben_100 said:


> ...Crysis keeps crashing after a few minutes. Either back to desktop with the 'Crysis has encountered a problem and needs to close' message or, occasionally, the weird messed up texture thing that Disco russ described.


I have very belatedly solved this problem, and other similar ones with GTA IV, San Andreas, Tomb Raider Anniversary and many more games which were driving me mad. The typical problem was a weird transfer of the wrong textures onto objects so that everything was painted wrongly, but random lockups were also occurring.

I should have tried it earlier, but Windows Memory Diagnostic showed some errors coming up consistently on one of the RAM modules (even though MemTest86 showed them as fine). Thankfully they had Corsair lifetime warranty so I RMA-ed them... with the effect that all the problems disappeared. Before, GTA IV wouldn't run for more than a few minutes. Now it is perfectly OK... :grin: excuse me, I've got six months of gaming to catch up on!


----------

